# Does Uber care about its black passengers?



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

It's a strange feeling to open the Uber app in a low-income San Francisco neighborhood and know you'll wait an eternity before a car comes your way.

Drivers don't flock to the places I frequent - San Francisco's Bayview and Hunters Point and Fillmore neighborhoods, and across the Bay Bridge in East Oakland. Add in the fact that I'm a young black man - my photo on the app is me wearing a hoodie and baseball cap - asking for a ride out of a neighborhood known for street crime, and my Uber wait times can be more than 30 minutes.

https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/article/Does-Uber-care-about-its-black-passengers-14982026.php


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's a strange feeling to open the Uber app in a low-income San Francisco neighborhood and know you'll wait an eternity before a car comes your way.
> 
> Drivers don't flock to the places I frequent - San Francisco's Bayview and Hunters Point and Fillmore neighborhoods, and across the Bay Bridge in East Oakland. Add in the fact that I'm a young black man - my photo on the app is me wearing a hoodie and baseball cap - asking for a ride out of a neighborhood known for street crime, and my Uber wait times can be more than 30 minutes.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/article/Does-Uber-care-about-its-black-passengers-14982026.php


Uber doesn't accept EBT at this time.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's a strange feeling to open the Uber app in a low-income San Francisco neighborhood and know you'll wait an eternity before a car comes your way.
> 
> Drivers don't flock to the places I frequent - San Francisco's Bayview and Hunters Point and Fillmore neighborhoods, and across the Bay Bridge in East Oakland. Add in the fact that I'm a young black man - my photo on the app is me wearing a hoodie and baseball cap - asking for a ride out of a neighborhood known for street crime, and my Uber wait times can be more than 30 minutes.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/article/Does-Uber-care-about-its-black-passengers-14982026.php


I thought you were a white guy from NYC.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's a strange feeling to open the Uber app in a low-income San Francisco neighborhood and know you'll wait an eternity before a car comes your way.
> 
> Drivers don't flock to the places I frequent - San Francisco's Bayview and Hunters Point and Fillmore neighborhoods, and across the Bay Bridge in East Oakland. Add in the fact that I'm a young black man - my photo on the app is me wearing a hoodie and baseball cap - asking for a ride out of a neighborhood known for street crime, and my Uber wait times can be more than 30 minutes.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/article/Does-Uber-care-about-its-black-passengers-14982026.php


Take your pic out and go with your last name and tip 1$. Don't put Lil, Dr, T, or Bank as your first name. That is a 100% decline.
I got 100% AR,I know how the ping sequence works &#128513;
Use female friends/ wife/ sister/ mothers App. Few of the brothers do that at night.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

If you’re waiting for a ride in an area known for street crime, that’s why you’re waiting. I’ve seen Lyft pax photos who were black and wore a hoodie. I’ve picked them up with no issue. However, I don’t pickup in high crime areas.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I thought you were a white guy from NYC.


That paragraph is a clip from the article posted.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> That paragraph is a clip from the article posted.
> 
> View attachment 402810


Missed that, thanks. Then again I didn't read the article.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

You do realize of course that this wasn't Uber's idea. It's in response to the new law.

If community "A" is being shunned by community "B", community "A" needs to take a look at itself.

If in a particular community rideshare drivers have more problems with: riders that have infants with no carseats who get angry and sometimes aggressive when you have to cancel, people eating in the car, having Facetime calls at full volume the entire ride, and zero tips, it's not racist to notice that. It's not racist to want to avoid that.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

SF is 100% liberal😁 so how come liberal drivers not picking up liberal pax’s😁


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> I thought you were a white guy from NYC.


I'm a white guy from NYC. I want to see Uber (or some kind of private transportation alternative) serve Ward 7 and 8 in DC, Oakland, CA, Detroit, MI. I also want safety for drivers. It's possible to hold these beliefs at the same time. Growing up in NYC, taxi cab profiling of black and brown passengers was a well-known problem and probably still exists. A lot of black and brown rideshare drivers today express openly that they completely avoid going to high crime and predominantly black neighborhoods. I don't have a complete set of solutions for it.

Also, @Cold Fusion is just sharing the opinion piece - not everything has an agenda.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

It is true, if you are a black male, you will be declined by Uber/Lyft drivers. Most drivers are minorities.
Middle East drivers - 95% of the Middle East drivers will not pick up black males in the hood .😁 Outside the hood, they will pick up.
That is according to my analytics report.
Asian drivers- Korean, Viet, Chinese drivers- nope, no chance. Analytics report says 96.2% decline rate. 😁
Pakistani/Bangladesh/Indian - 97.5% decline rate , according to the analytics report😁


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mbd said:


> It is true, if you are a black male, you will be declined by Uber/Lyft drivers. Most drivers are minorities.
> Middle East drivers - 95% of the Middle East drivers will not pick up black males in the hood .&#128513; Outside the hood, they will pick up.
> That is according to my analytics report.
> Asian drivers- Korean, Viet, Chinese drivers- nope, no chance. Analytics report says 96.2% decline rate. &#128513;
> Pakistani/Bangladesh/Indian - 97.5% decline rate , according to the analytics report&#128513;


2% of white passengers feel that they have social license to say something privately racist to their white driver about other people. ✋&#127996; &#128073;&#127996;


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's a strange feeling to open the Uber app in a low-income San Francisco neighborhood and know you'll wait an eternity before a car comes your way.
> 
> Drivers don't flock to the places I frequent - San Francisco's Bayview and Hunters Point and Fillmore neighborhoods, and across the Bay Bridge in East Oakland. Add in the fact that I'm a young black man - my photo on the app is me wearing a hoodie and baseball cap - asking for a ride out of a neighborhood known for street crime, and my Uber wait times can be more than 30 minutes.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/article/Does-Uber-care-about-its-black-passengers-14982026.php


I don't why they are making this a race issue when this is more of a safety and location issue, has nothing to do with black folks! No one wants to gamble with thier lifes for couple of dollars!!

White, black, Hispanic, if you live in a high crime area you ain't getting picked up, sorry! Nothing personal, my safety always comes first! Nothing racist about that.

This article is making it seem like people are racist towards black.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's a strange feeling to open the Uber app in a low-income San Francisco neighborhood and know you'll wait an eternity before a car comes your way.
> 
> Drivers don't flock to the places I frequent - San Francisco's Bayview and Hunters Point and Fillmore neighborhoods, and across the Bay Bridge in East Oakland. Add in the fact that I'm a young black man - my photo on the app is me wearing a hoodie and baseball cap - asking for a ride out of a neighborhood known for street crime, and my Uber wait times can be more than 30 minutes.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/article/Does-Uber-care-about-its-black-passengers-14982026.php


Uber doesn't have pax photos. Another SJW looking for something to ***** about.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

The writer of the article doesn't seem to know that Uber drivers do NOT see a passenger's picture whenever a ride request comes in. We can't discriminate based on skin color, so it doesn't matter what their picture on their Uber Passenger app is. 

Now in terms of locations, of course drivers will have to also think about their own safety. Why in the world would anyone drive to a place where there's a highly likely chance of getting victimized by a fake passenger? Are they saying that Uber drivers are supposed to be these extremely noble, selfless people who would sacrifice their livelihoods and safety for a couple of bucks? Uber drivers are not community service employees. We work for the money. We work to make a living. If we get injured, die, or if our vehicles get carjacked, then people who depend on us, such as our families, will be badly affected. 

I believe that it is extremely unfair of people to turn this into some kind of racial issue when it's not. It's a SAFETY issue and of course, a financial issue. Will you be safe when you do business at a certain area? If it's safe, then you have to know, will it be profitable to do business there? It's not a racial issue. We are Uber drivers. We follow where the money is, as long as it's SAFE. Who wants to die for a $5 ride?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Invisible said:


> If you're waiting for a ride in an area known for street crime, that's why you're waiting. I've seen Lyft pax photos who were black and wore a hoodie. I've picked them up with no issue. However, I don't pickup in high crime areas.


But the OP said Uber, which makes this b.s.



waldowainthrop said:


> I'm a white guy from NYC. I want to see Uber (or some kind of private transportation alternative) serve Ward 7 and 8 in DC, Oakland, CA, Detroit, MI. I also want safety for drivers. It's possible to hold these beliefs at the same time. Growing up in NYC, taxi cab profiling of black and brown passengers was a well-known problem and probably still exists. A lot of black and brown rideshare drivers today express openly that they completely avoid going to high crime and predominantly black neighborhoods. I don't have a complete set of solutions for it.
> 
> Also, @Cold Fusion is just sharing the opinion piece - not everything has an agenda.


Well, if black and brown won't pick up in bad areas, then the race angle is out the window.

sounds like perceived safety or risk management is in play.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> But the OP said Uber, which makes this b.s.


Great point. I've heard from several Uber pax that Uber does have their photos. Yet Uber doesn't show them to us. On Lyft most of my pax have photos.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> But the OP said Uber, which makes this b.s.
> 
> 
> Well, if black and brown won't pick up in bad areas, then the race angle is out the window.
> ...


Sorry...the OP's posted article is b.s.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

OG ant said:


> I don't why they are making this a race issue when this is more of a safety and location issue, has nothing to do with black folks! No one wants to gamble with thier lifes for couple of dollars!!
> 
> White, black, Hispanic, if you live in a high crime area you ain't getting picked up, sorry! Nothing personal, my safety always comes first! Nothing racist about that.
> 
> This article is making it seem like people are racist towards black.


It is a safety issue for drivers, primarily. No one wants to drive somewhere perceived as unsafe.

Socially, it is absolutely a race issue. Even middle class black people are affected by this social phenomenon. Also, some drivers incorrectly conflate race and class and crime risk (as in the case of the black San Francisco Chronicle journalist having trouble getting rides home), which makes it a race issue in individual cases.

I have a policy prescription for this but it involves socialism so I'll shut up for now. &#128517;


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I live and operate in predominantly black neighborhoods and areas. There are countless black drivers here. That's the case all through the south and in just about every large urban area in the US too.

I also wish news publications didn't give these disgruntled segments of society such attention. People of matching colors tend to stick together and distrust the others. And crime statistics aren't in black people's favor. That's just the way it is. But why examine your own demographic when you can lash out at everyone else.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> [1] People of matching colors tend to stick together and distrust the others.
> ...
> [2] And crime statistics aren't in black people's favor. That's just the way it is.
> [3] But why examine your own demographic when you can lash out at everyone else.


1. While true, this is a social failure.
2. True. But racial groups aren't monoliths. 
3. Since racial groups aren't monoliths, asking members of a race to be responsible for their race is not just or even a useful request. I don't apologize for white people just because they share my skin color.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> It is a safety issue for drivers, primarily. No one wants to drive somewhere perceived as unsafe.
> 
> Socially, it is absolutely a race issue. Even middle class black people are affected by this social phenomenon. Also, some drivers incorrectly conflate race and class and crime risk (as in the case of the black San Francisco Chronicle journalist having trouble getting rides home), which makes it a race issue in individual cases.
> 
> I have a policy prescription for this but it involves socialism so I'll shut up for now. &#128517;


The alleged "journalist " blatantly lied about drivers profiling his photo.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

mbd said:


> It is true, if you are a black male, you will be declined by Uber/Lyft drivers. Most drivers are minorities.
> Middle East drivers - 95% of the Middle East drivers will not pick up black males in the hood .&#128513; Outside the hood, they will pick up.
> That is according to my analytics report.
> Asian drivers- Korean, Viet, Chinese drivers- nope, no chance. Analytics report says 96.2% decline rate. &#128513;
> Pakistani/Bangladesh/Indian - 97.5% decline rate , according to the analytics report&#128513;


Where did this "analytics report" come from? I highly doubt the rideshare companies shared their internal data. Was it a poll or survey?

If you cancel too many rides you get deactivated.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> The alleged "journalist " blatantly lied about drivers profiling his photo.


He's misinformed. Lots of Uber passengers have no idea how the app works from the driver's perspective. Ask your passengers about their misconceptions about drivers and you'll uncover stuff like this all the time. He should have interviewed more drivers.

He isn't a news journalist in this context. This is an opinion piece.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Where did this "analytics report" come from? I highly doubt the rideshare companies shared their internal data. Was it a poll or survey?


They were joking about the analytics.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> The alleged "journalist " blatantly lied about drivers profiling his photo.


The article is poorly written, true. I think the author is mixing up drivers avoiding bad areas with his assumption that we drivers can actually see his profile photo on his rider app. Author clearly doesn't know what we can see and not see on the driver's side. His white friends getting rides right away may be pure coincidence, or....maybe they have a higher rating than him.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Uber doesn't have pax photos. Another SJW looking for something to @@@@@ about.


I can't count the number of people I've had in the car that have made a call to someone and I heard "I'm in an Uber" when I picked them up driving Lyft. I think to most people Uber has become a term like Kleenex.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> He's misinformed. Lots of Uber passengers have no idea how the app works from the driver's perspective. Ask your passengers about their misconceptions about drivers and you'll uncover stuff like this all the time. He should have interviewed more drivers.
> 
> He isn't a news journalist in this context. This is an opinion piece.
> 
> ...


This brain dead alleged "journalist " read the diversity numbers for Uber's workforce, and like a true California SJW, he conflated that to drivers. You'd think he would have heard about a little law called AB5 which highlights the fact that drivers do NOT work for Uber.

Uber's employees are 10% black.....I believe more than 50% of Uber drivers are Brown/black.



Lissetti said:


> The article is poorly written, true. I think the author is mixing up drivers avoiding bad areas with his assumption that we drivers can actually see his profile photo on his rider app. Author clearly doesn't know what we can see and not see on the driver's side. His white friends getting rides right away may be pure coincidence, or....maybe they have a higher rating than him.


He is also incorrectly using Uber's employee diversity report as a document reflecting the driver population.



ColtDelta said:


> I can't count the number of people I've had in the car that have made a call to someone and I heard "I'm in an Uber" when I picked them up driving Lyft. I think to most people Uber has become a term like Kleenex.


Good anecdote, but an actual "journalist" would have cleared up their own generalizations when they talked to second and third sources. Or a driver. Or the report itself. Or the multitudes of media outlets reporting on AB5, etc



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Where did this "analytics report" come from? I highly doubt the rideshare companies shared their internal data. Was it a poll or survey?
> 
> If you cancel too many rides you get deactivated.


The report is on Uber EMPLOYEES, not drivers.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> Uber's employees are 10% black.....I believe more than 50% of Uber drivers are Brown/black.


In Seattle the drivers are predominately east and west African. (Somalian, Ethiopian, Ghanaian.)


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> He's misinformed. Lots of Uber passengers have no idea how the app works from the driver's perspective. Ask your passengers about their misconceptions about drivers and you'll uncover stuff like this all the time. He should have interviewed more drivers.
> 
> He isn't a news journalist in this context. This is an opinion piece.
> 
> ...


the opinion piece is citing a source document agregiously in error.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> The article is poorly written, true. I think the author is mixing up drivers avoiding bad areas with his assumption that we drivers can actually see his profile photo on his rider app. Author clearly doesn't know what we can see and not see on the driver's side. His white friends getting rides right away may be pure coincidence, or....maybe they have a higher rating than him.


&#128073;Reviewing the article's* "Reader Comment" *section could be enlightening. In My experience, that's where the Real pertinent info waits &#128077;✔

Including this reader's comment: "_More victimhood writing from Mr Phillips..."_
or
"_The headline asks if Uber cares about its black passengers. I ask if Uber cares about its older, white drivers, you know, the easiest victims?"_


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

here on Long Island NY we have an area called Hicksville - I avoid this area because it is Indian. Let me explain - every time I go near that area and pick up a pax that is Indian , I dont get a tip. I dont know what it is but Indian pax dont tip - almost all Indian pax that I have picked up dont tip. Now if I received tips from this area, I would not avoid it and always be there. The ethnic people and their cheep ways are what keeps me out of their neighborhood, I have worked with Indians and have nothing against them - love them - BUT I wont pick them up as a rideshare driver because its a business decision and I do this - TO MAKE MONEY


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> This brain dead alleged "journalist " read the diversity numbers for Uber's workforce, and like a true California SJW, he conflated that to drivers. You'd think he would have heard about a little law called AB5 which highlights the fact that drivers do NOT work for Uber.


If assuming he is making arguments in bad faith makes it easier to ignore the arguments, don't let me stop you. I'll give you some unsolicited feedback about how to convince the other side or people on the fence of your ideas: take apart the strongest arguments the other side can make, rather than getting stuck on the weak ones they are making.

Neither of us care about this particular journalist. To you he is a target for (let's admit it) convenient ad hominem arguments and to me he's just another guy with an opinion that hasn't been properly fact-checked.

His main argument (which is valid and evidence-based no matter who writes about it) is about destination discrimination with taxi cabs which has been with us for decades, at least since the 1960s and probably before that as well. You don't need profile pictures or even profile names to engage in destination discrimination. The question is whether Uber can and should do anything about it. Arguably, driver interests and passenger interests are opposed, and Uber is indifferent to that conflict as usual. Not all businesses work this way. It's possible for retail chains to be open in high crime areas and serve people indiscriminately, but taxi cabs and rideshare have a known problem with that. If you have an argument that we don't need to address this social problem, that's a different matter altogether.

I want a balance of driver safety, fair and legal rideshare company policies, and equal access to transportation for anyone who can pay appropriately for it. I am also rooting for Uber and Lyft to fail, so don't get me wrong here. I want massive social change that won't be accomplished through small changes in driver benefits and ride information.


----------



## Kimoverman (Oct 22, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> 2% of white passengers feel that they have social license to say something privately racist to their white driver about other people. ✋&#127996; &#128073;&#127996;


I'm a white driver, you should hear what the black passengers say about their own tribe, sistas, and sagging britches. Would live to post those dash cam clips.&#129315;&#128587;&#127996;‍♀


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Kimoverman said:


> I'm a white driver, you should hear what the black passengers say about their own tribe, sistas, and sagging britches. Would live to post those dash cam clips.&#129315;&#128587;&#127996;‍♀


I've been in a car before and talked to people of all backgrounds before. &#128517;

We live in a pretty racially and socially complicated society.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

We have a black area that is home to both Crips and Bloods. Even the cops wont go there by themselves. There is almost always a perpetual surge. I go there a lot during daylight. Sadly, this area also has a couple of large gated apartment complexes for Seniors. Due to the area, these seniors are mostly black. I need to tell you these are among the nicest and sweetest people I've ever driven. I'd much rather drive them then the rich entitled white people. I'm white.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mbd said:


> SF is 100% liberal&#128513; so how come liberal drivers not picking up liberal pax's&#128513;


Because libs, while crazy, are not stupid.
Whether you liberal or conservative you prolly don't like getting pistol whipped, car jacked and beaten; then fired by Uber for not pleasing the pax.
The difference is that the liberal will hide, lie and deflect when they don't accept the ride.
The conservative just says 'Hell no' and declines.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Could care less what color PAX are or my driver when I'm a PAX.

However, getting shot, murdered, robbed or anything else along these lines are dead last on my to-do-list. As such, I look to minimize activities and/or places that might include one of these things happening.

All that said. Now that I live in Utah, there are no "ghettos, hoods, or slums". So I don't have much to worry about in those regards. I do miss my black friends. Think there are only about 100 black people in the entire state.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> If assuming he is making arguments in bad faith makes it easier to ignore the arguments, don't let me stop you. I'll give you some unsolicited feedback about how to convince the other side or people on the fence of your ideas: take apart the strongest arguments the other side can make, rather than getting stuck on the weak ones they are making.
> 
> Neither of us care about this particular journalist. To you he is a target for (let's admit it) convenient ad hominem arguments and to me he's just another guy with an opinion that hasn't been properly fact-checked.
> 
> ...


He does not have an argument based o


waldowainthrop said:


> If assuming he is making arguments in bad faith makes it easier to ignore the arguments, don't let me stop you. I'll give you some unsolicited feedback about how to convince the other side or people on the fence of your ideas: take apart the strongest arguments the other side can make, rather than getting stuck on the weak ones they are making.
> 
> Neither of us care about this particular journalist. To you he is a target for (let's admit it) convenient ad hominem arguments and to me he's just another guy with an opinion that hasn't been properly fact-checked.
> 
> ...


First, I agree with you "You don't need profile pictures or even profile names to engage in destination discrimination". But I do wonder how we achieve the desired balance in light of your third feature of future rideshare "equal access to transportation for anyone *who can pay appropriately for it."*

As for the writer, he bases his entire argument on false information and

1. He says his photo may be the cause - we don't see his photo
2. He conflates a black hailing a taxi in 50 years ago to a digital transaction
3. He cites the Uber report as a predictor for future discrimination because 10% of corporate employee are black. Since NONE of the 90% nonblack employees will be driving, there is no connection.

I believe the quickest way to comply with AB5 broad issues, was an immediate roll back to commission based earnings and trip visibility to allow all IC's select the "jobs" they want and reject the rest. At the same time, AR is no longer a metric for drivers.
Uber has already responded to the destination discrimination protests by shielding names and destinations.

Last decade's SJW's won battles but are now seeing the unintended consequences of the earlier constant, pervasive, and destructive stream of "issues" often hatched in a social media post.

I believe AB5 will be modified with a carveout to allow Uber to return to shielding destinations. I also think that Uber and Lyft will begin collecting minimal taxes from all drivers based on fares, not earnings. I think this will be a variation on the IRS regulation for restaurants and wait staff.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> *my Uber wait times can be more than 30 minutes.*
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/article/Does-Uber-care-about-its-black-passengers-14982026.php


Please someone tells him not to order pool ride next time.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

LMAO. Uber doesn't care about any passenger. Uber doesn't care about any driver. The only color Uber cares about is GREEN.

EVERY. SINGLE. G DARN THING isn't about race. rant over. have a nice day.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

leroy jenkins said:


> LMAO. Uber doesn't care about any passenger. Uber doesn't care about any driver. The only color Uber cares about is GREEN.
> 
> EVERY. SINGLE. G DARN THING isn't about race. rant over.


You had me in the first part and lost me in the second.

Some things are about race. "Everything isn't about race" doesn't work as an objection if this particular thing is somewhat about race.

Uber could have a race-blind policy that still manages to disproportionately cause bad outcomes along historically racial lines or exacerbate racism in people.

Fundamentally the issue is about side effects. AB5 exists to ostensibly benefit contract workers (maybe). Uber hates workers so they create policies to skirt AB5 while offering benefits to workers. These benefits reverse protections against destination discrimination which has a well-known and long legislated history of class and racial bias. If that story isn't about race at all, then no "g darn thing" in all of public policy is about race.

Frankly I would prefer to talk about the class implications of destination discrimination but race is partly tied to class in this country so here we are.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's a strange feeling to open the Uber app in a low-income San Francisco neighborhood and know you'll wait an eternity before a car comes your way.
> 
> Drivers don't flock to the places I frequent - San Francisco's Bayview and Hunters Point and Fillmore neighborhoods, and across the Bay Bridge in East Oakland. Add in the fact that I'm a young black man - my photo on the app is me wearing a hoodie and baseball cap - asking for a ride out of a neighborhood known for street crime, and my Uber wait times can be more than 30 minutes.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/article/Does-Uber-care-about-its-black-passengers-14982026.php


It is a ridiculous article that ignores the simple and basic premise that every Uber driver is going to choose areas where they are going to be busy and most profitable like every other business would do such as restaurants and stores. I migrate to areas that are likely to get high volumes of requests from affluent pax who are prompt, polite, take long trips, and are likely to tip and give high ratings. If areas of cities are low income and high crime regions why woud any business who wants to succeed make a choice to be located there? It is just that simple.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TarheelGeorge said:


> It is a ridiculous article that ignores the simple and basic premise that every Uber driver is going to choose areas where they are going to be busy like every other business would do such as restaurants and stores. I migrate to areas that are likely to get high volumes of requests from affluent pax who are prompt, polite, and are likely to tip and give high ratings. If areas of cities are low income and high crime regions why woud any business who wants to succeed make a choice to be located there? It is just that simple.


There is definitely business to be had in low income neighborhoods. It's just that driving there is higher risk and lower reward. The demand is often there and sometimes the supply (the driver pool) actively, consciously avoids the demand. That doesn't sound like an efficient market to me.

Driver interests and passenger interests aren't always aligned. This is nothing new.

A lot of drivers don't find that affluent passengers tip the best so this is way more complicated than who tips. There are a lot of threads about this where people are shocked that people who can pay for tips don't and others who can barely afford the ride are more generous. It varies a lot by driver, passenger, and market trends.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> There is definitely business to be had in low income neighborhoods. It's just that driving there is higher risk and lower reward. The demand is often there and sometimes the supply (the driver pool) actively, consciously avoids the demand. That doesn't sound like an efficient market to me.
> 
> Driver interests and passenger interests aren't always aligned. This is nothing new.
> 
> A lot of drivers don't find that affluent passengers tip the best so this is way more complicated than who tips. There are a lot of threads about this where people are shocked that people who can pay for tips don't and others who can barely afford the ride are more generous. It varies a lot by driver, passenger, and market trends.


There is no question there is business to be had there, I would say 50% of my requests are from low income neighborhoods and I pick them up. I said affluent pax are "more likely" to tip the best, There is no absolute but no it is not complicated - if you consistently migrate to the best areas in town (neighborhoods, hotels, business parks) versus the worst areas in town the trip income and tips will very likely be higher. Each pax is different but overall this is easily proven and the opposite of complicated.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber doesn't accept EBT at this time.


I'm black and this still was hilarious &#128514;


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I have no issues picking up any race from non-hood parts of town (about %90 + of my area.)
I avoid the hood because, well, it is the hood.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

mbd said:


> SF is 100% liberal&#128513; so how come liberal drivers not picking up liberal pax's&#128513;


Why do you assume the black rider is liberal?

The other side, not so welcoming eh?!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Use this as your profile pic,
and change your name to Lily White.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm still not convinced that there is an incredibly poor, ghetto area in the bay area. Where the pax are nothing but trouble.

At least nothing close to what I've heard described in other states. There is no specific location that I had troublesome pax over the other. So I'm still picking up from wherever the next ping takes me 🙂


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm still not convinced that there is an incredibly poor, ghetto area in the bay area. Where the pax are nothing but trouble.
> 
> At least nothing close to what I've heard described in other states. There is no specific location that I had troublesome pax over the other. So I'm still picking up from wherever the next ping takes me &#128578;


Some people say "all of Oakland" I guess. I doubt that is true but there are some scary parts, right? I've been to SF a lot but not the surrounding area.

Colorado Springs has some mixed income areas that are no fun to hang out in but no "hoods" with extensive gang violence. It is a city that you could conceivably never turn your rideshare app off in, although I have gotten caught in bad loops going from one mediocre low demand place to the next with no tips and bad passengers. It definitely wasn't racial and it could be solved by driving at a different time and choosing rides better. The stuff that the author of the article describes does not exist in this city as far as I know. And the city is actually somewhat racially diverse and big enough to have crime problems. I think NYC and DC are way different.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm still not convinced that there is an incredibly poor, ghetto area in the bay area. Where the pax are nothing but trouble.
> 
> At least nothing close to what I've heard described in other states. There is no specific location that I had troublesome pax over the other. So I'm still picking up from wherever the next ping takes me &#128578;


I felt perfectly safe in every part of SF, including the Mission and Tenderloin district. I caught the MUNI alone at all times of the night and never feared for my safety. Only time I felt some concern in the bay area was when I got off the BART in the wrong part of Oakland. West Oakland. The reason I was concerned was because it was obvious this is a neighborhood where they knew one another, and recognized outsiders, of which I was one. Once I got to downtown and Telegraph avenue I was fine.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Use this as your profile pic,
> and change your name to Lily White.
> View attachment 403005


I'm going use that as my profile pic.



Lissetti said:


> I felt perfectly safe in every part of SF, including the Mission and Tenderloin district. I caught the MUNI alone at all times of the night and never feared for my safety. Only time I felt some concern in the bay area was when I got off the BART in the wrong part of Oakland. West Oakland. The reason I was concerned was because it was obvious this is a neighborhood where they knew one another, and recognized outsiders, of which I was one. Once I got to downtown and Telegraph avenue I was fine.


No one messes with an Italian babe with power tools, your reputation precedes you.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I felt perfectly safe in every part of SF, including the Mission and Tenderloin district. I caught the MUNI alone at all times of the night and never feared for my safety. Only time I felt some concern in the bay area was when I got off the BART in the wrong part of Oakland. West Oakland. The reason I was concerned was because it was obvious this is a neighborhood where they knew one another, and recognized outsiders, of which I was one. Once I got to downtown and Telegraph avenue I was fine.


Tenderloin has some kind of scary mentally ill and drugged up people in my mental image of it from 5 or so years ago. But I walked safely through it and I imagine a reasonably awake rideshare driver would be fine.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Tenderloin has a totally different definition here in the Tampa Bay Area 😜


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's a strange feeling to open the Uber app in a low-income San Francisco neighborhood and know you'll wait an eternity before a car comes your way.
> 
> Drivers don't flock to the places I frequent - San Francisco's Bayview and Hunters Point and Fillmore neighborhoods, and across the Bay Bridge in East Oakland. Add in the fact that I'm a young black man - my photo on the app is me wearing a hoodie and baseball cap - asking for a ride out of a neighborhood known for street crime, and my Uber wait times can be more than 30 minutes.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/article/Does-Uber-care-about-its-black-passengers-14982026.php


Uber doesn't care about skin color they care about money so yes they care about everyone

Why're you placing the blame on them? 
who's fault is it?

don't you think it's the fault of people in the hood ? People don't want to drive there for a reason.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's a strange feeling to open the Uber app in a low-income San Francisco neighborhood and know you'll wait an eternity before a car comes your way.
> 
> Drivers don't flock to the places I frequent - San Francisco's Bayview and Hunters Point and Fillmore neighborhoods, and across the Bay Bridge in East Oakland. Add in the fact that I'm a young black man - my photo on the app is me wearing a hoodie and baseball cap - asking for a ride out of a neighborhood known for street crime, and my Uber wait times can be more than 30 minutes.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/article/Does-Uber-care-about-its-black-passengers-14982026.php


Lol ... sorry hood rat. Hate to tell you but most drivers avoid driving in crime ridden ghetto areas at all costs. Unless they're completely out of their minds.

I suggest you seek out a black oriented drivers forum where you can cry about how unfair life is.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> 1. While true, this is a social failure.
> 2. True. But racial groups aren't monoliths.
> 3. Since racial groups aren't monoliths, asking members of a race to be responsible for their race is not just or even a useful request. I don't apologize for white people just because they share my skin color.


If you lived in a white trash neighborhood, and no Uber drivers wanted to deal with said white trash because they're ****ing difficult or rude or just not worth it -- then yeah, you should understand that reality and acknowledge who's responsible for that.

What's the difference?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> That paragraph is a clip from the article posted.
> 
> View attachment 402810


It's also a lie. Uber passengers don't take photos for their app. :rollseyes:


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> If you lived in a white trash neighborhood, and no Uber drivers wanted to deal with said white trash because they're @@@@ing difficult or rude or just not worth it -- then yeah, you should understand that reality and acknowledge who's responsible for that.
> 
> What's the difference?


I avoid right wing meth addicted trailer park trash, they're worse then any black neighborhood.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I avoid right wing meth addicted trailer park trash, they're worse then any black neighborhood.


so you think that white trash community is directly responsible for that but not the black hoods ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> so you think that white trash community is directly responsible for that but not the black hoods ?


Meth is the white trailer park trash drug of choice.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Meth is the white trailer park trash drug of choice.


So you're not serious u just like shitting on poor whites

cool


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> So you're not serious u just like shitting on poor whites
> 
> cool


Nope, only you.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> If you lived in a white trash neighborhood, and no Uber drivers wanted to deal with said white trash because they're @@@@ing difficult or rude or just not worth it -- then yeah, you should understand that reality and acknowledge who's responsible for that.
> 
> What's the difference?


Man, you know I am a socialist. I love all non-capitalist people the same. Destination discrimination hurts poor white people pretty badly too.

There is definitely a racial component to some destination and passenger discrimination. Some people talk about it (and the racial part of it) openly on this forum.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I avoid right wing meth addicted trailer park trash, they're worse then any black neighborhood.


That's methed up....


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Man, you know I am a socialist. I love all non-capitalist people the same. Destination discrimination hurts poor white people pretty badly too.
> 
> There is definitely a racial component to some destination and passenger discrimination. Some people talk about it (and the racial part of it) openly on this forum.


Look... if U look hood U probably hood

I want my 10 hours to be unmemorable , like my sex life.

If you feel like doing community service in the hood, all U Boss!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Samman said:


> Look... if U look hood U probably hood
> 
> I want my 10 hours to be unmemorable , like my sex life.
> 
> If you feel like doing community service in the hood, all U Boss!


I have explicitly said I have avoided high crime neighborhoods (but not on the basis of race). I don't have a solution for this problem. I care about driver safety. I wish Uber had a plan for this before they started their business.

As for avoiding them outside the context of rideshare, I don't mind 'hoods as long as I know where I am. I have volunteered in them a little bit.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I have explicitly said I have avoided high crime neighborhoods (but not on the basis of race). I don't have a solution for this problem. I care about driver safety. I wish Uber had a plan for this before they started their business.
> 
> As for avoiding them outside the context of rideshare, I don't mind 'hoods as long as I know where I am. I have volunteered in them a little bit.


Naw! I avoid hood period, shut off, ride off... cuz it an't the clean hood dude I'm worried about, it's his cousins


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Man, you know I am a socialist. I love all non-capitalist people the same. Destination discrimination hurts poor white people pretty badly too.
> 
> There is definitely a racial component to some destination and passenger discrimination. Some people talk about it (and the racial part of it) openly on this forum.


This isn't a capitalism vs socialism thing.

You're saying don't blame the group 
I'm saying the reality is those are the only people to blame and you have to deal with that reality

like with the white trash example

how do you square idea?


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

i believe it’s related to crime rate, rather than race or color.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> This isn't a capitalism vs socialism thing.
> 
> You're saying don't blame the group
> I'm saying the reality is those are the only people to blame and you have to deal with that reality
> ...


White Trash?!?!?! were? cuz that's my people and "My name is Buck and I'm here to Duck"


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Samman said:


> White Trash?!?!?! were? cuz that's my people and "My name is Buck and I'm here to Duck"


What ?


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> What ?


I was just trying to find where the white trash is at in LA! trying to party hard

NO FEAR!



GreatWhiteHope said:


> What ?


Bro! you ready for 4 more years! about to get my Trump .45 1911 pistol. got on layaway


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

For me it's economics pure and simple. The only color I care about is green. For the right Surge I could care less your age (as long as over 18), gender, race, religion, sexual orientation or rating. I've given rides to people where the Surge was higher than their rating. At 4.0X I'd give Hillary Clinton a ride and commiserate about those goddamn Russians. I draw the line at foot massages for her though.

In the heydays of the Platinum Metals Program our market had a giant Boost map that covered a lot of S.E. D.C. (da hood) and was as high as 2.4X. Guess what. I was over there all the time. Why? Because I was making money. I went anywhere and everywhere because it was profitable. 

Now I have certain parameters for what rides I take, both for length and Surge. Those rides aren't as likely to happen in S.E. D.C. so I'm not generally over there.

Easy solution: raise driver rates and you'll have drivers going anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

New2This said:


> For me it's economics pure and simple. The only color I care about is green. For the right Surge I could care less your age (as long as over 18), gender, race, religion, sexual orientation or rating. I've given rides to people where the Surge was higher than their rating. At 4.0X I'd give Hillary Clinton a ride and commiserate about those goddamn Russians. I draw the line at foot massages for her though.
> 
> In the heydays of the Platinum Metals Program our market had a giant Boost map that covered a lot of S.E. D.C. (da hood) and was as high as 2.4X. Guess what. I was over there all the time. Why? Because I was making money. I went anywhere and everywhere because it was profitable.
> 
> ...


I would give Hillary a ride for 1x Express Pool. Then I'll turn on my upskirt camera and see what Bill is missing out on.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I want to see Uber serve Ward 7 and 8 in DC,


Come here, then, and you will see it. You will see Lyft as well. My cab and Uber/Lyft passengers who live in Wards Five, Seven and Eight all tell me that they use one or the other all the time. Some do complain about the frequent surge.

I used to dispatch for a cab company that got most of its business from Wards Five, Seven and Eight. Those drivers all have BEEN complaining about Uber's/Lyft's taking their customers.

I live in Ward Five. If I need a ride, I will try Uber Taxi or Curb, first. If I can not get a cab, I will use UberX. Usually, there is at least a mild surge.



waldowainthrop said:


> Also, @Cold Fusion is just sharing the opinion piece - not everything has an agenda.


Anyone who will take the trouble to read the sticky that has the Rules of these Boards, will learn that on the News Boards, the Original Post is to be the article without comment. Once some one else has posted to the topic, Original Poster may post comments.



waldowainthrop said:


> 2% of white passengers feel that they have social license to say something privately racist to their white driver about other people.


I get that all the time. They seem to think that because I am white and talk like I am from Boston or New York (it depends on whom you ask), I subscribe to their nonsense. Just as I have no use for a guilty white liberal, I have no use for a racist, either.



OG ant said:


> I don't why they are making this a race issue when this is more of a safety and location issue


It has been made a race issue for years. Ask me how I know this.



Diamondraider said:


> Uber doesn't have pax photos. Another SJW looking for something to @@@@@ about.


The customer can submit a photograph to Uber, but, in my market, at least, the driver never sees it. If the Lyft customer chooses to upload a photograph, in my market, the driver can see it.



GoldenGoji said:


> The writer of the article doesn't seem to know that Uber drivers do NOT see a passenger's picture whenever a ride request comes in.


They do not in my market. On Lyft, you do.



GoldenGoji said:


> Are they saying that Uber drivers are supposed to be these extremely noble, selfless people who would sacrifice their livelihoods and safety for a couple of bucks?


They have said that about cab drivers for years.



GoldenGoji said:


> Uber drivers are not community service employees. We work for the money. We work to make a living.


One of the favourite "admonitions" cab drivers get from politicians, regulators, the public and the Fourth Estate is "you are in business to serve the public". NONSENSE! We are in business to make a profit. Public Service is strictly a secondary consideration, if it is even that.

If we get injured, die, or if our vehicles get carjacked, then people who depend on us, such as our families, will be badly affected.



waldowainthrop said:


> Lots of*Almost all* Uber passengers have no idea how the app works from the driver's perspective.


FIFY



waldowainthrop said:


> His main argument (which is valid and evidence-based no matter who writes about it) is about destination discrimination with taxi cabs which has been with us for decades, at least since the 1960s and probably before that as well.


Most of the destination discrimination has to do with safety. Back when D.C. taxicabs had zones, it was also economic.

Before Uber, in New York City, it was both economic and safety. I lived in some pretty safe areas of the North and East Bronx and Queens. No driver wanted to take me anywhere in the Bronx from Manhattan. They wanted to take me to Queens only at shift change time. In fact, if it were an hour before shift change time, I could stand on a corner, put up my hand and holler "QUEENS!" and fifty cabs would try to scoop me. They were coming out of manholes, sewer grates and off lightposts. At the time, half the cab bases in New York were in Ozone Park. Admittedly, that was on the other side of the racetrack from where I lived, but, a trip to anywhere in Queens just before turn-in was good.



GoldenGoji said:


> We have a black area that is home to both Crips and Bloods. Even *the cops wont go there by themselves*.


 (emphasis added)

I used to have a similar argument with more than one regulator or City Council Member. I would point out that the police would not go into a place such as Stanton Dwellings unless there are at least two of them.......and the police are ARMED. I then asked: "Why do you expect ME to go in there ALONE and UNARMED?!?"



TarheelGeorge said:


> It is a ridiculous article that ignores the simple and basic premise that every Uber driver is going to choose areas where they are going to be busy and most profitable like every other business would do such as restaurants and stores. I migrate to areas that are likely to get high volumes of requests from affluent pax who are prompt, polite, take long trips, and are likely to tip and give high ratings. If areas of cities are low income and high crime regions why woud any business who wants to succeed make a choice to be located there? It is just that simple.


............no one wants to, but, you can be compelled to..............again, two words: "disparate" and "impact"..........................


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

New2This said:


> For me it's economics pure and simple. The only color I care about is green. For the right Surge I could care less your age (as long as over 18), gender, race, religion, sexual orientation or rating. I've given rides to people where the Surge was higher than their rating. At 4.0X I'd give Hillary Clinton a ride and commiserate about those goddamn Russians. I draw the line at foot massages for her though.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Samman said:


> I would give Hillary a ride for 1x Express Pool. Then I'll turn on my upskirt camera and see what Bill is missing out on.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Samman said:


> I would give Hillary a ride . Then I'll turn on my upskirt camera and see what Bill is missing out on.


remind me not to look at your upskirt website while I am riding in an Uber or Lyft car. I do not want to pay a clean-up charge.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'll make trailer park white trash pay before their ride (a defense against getting skimped on) more often than i do black folks. (I make an individual judgement call whether or not i do this based on the risk factors of the ride. Race has nothing to do with it)

Mainly cause the white trash have a lot fewer options of places to go that are a short distance than the black folks in the hood do and end up going farther distances, but that's beside the point.

I'm a total asshole to everyone without regards for their race.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Come here, then, and you will see it. You will see Lyft as well. My cab and Uber/Lyft passengers who live in Wards Five, Seven and Eight all tell me that they use one or the other all the time. Some do complain about the frequent surge.
> 
> I used to dispatch for a cab company that got most of its business from Wards Five, Seven and Eight. Those drivers all have BEEN complaining about Uber's/Lyft's taking their customers.
> 
> ...


WOW! that must have taken you an hour to reply to all the replys! BOSS Mod gets Pizza


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm done


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

News flash ... the majority of drivers are black , brown , yellow , graying or foreign born .In my opinion the entire model is built on exploiting the groups that have the least amount of collective bargaining rights, forced arbitration, manipulation, and a non centralized form of work . If they even tried doing what they’re doing to the corporate crowd theyd walkout and they would litigate these jokers out of here.

If uber is an efficient marketplace as claimed underserved places would surge and youd have ten million ants showing up trying to chase a 5 dollar surge .


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Samman said:


> I'm done


Not sure what posting a pic of Gods gift to America has to do with the topic but I like it!


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Not sure what posting a pic of Gods gift to America has to do with the topic but I like it!


NO! GOD's gift to the World!


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I have explicitly said I have avoided high crime neighborhoods (but not on the basis of race). I don't have a solution for this problem. I care about driver safety. I wish Uber had a plan for this before they started their business.
> 
> As for avoiding them outside the context of rideshare, I don't mind 'hoods as long as I know where I am. I have volunteered in them a little bit.


Aren't you saying in this statement that you see the problem -- but you yourself is also not willing to drive in the hood ?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

How would the average driver handle a request from this guy?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

There are all types who live in the hood...not just blacks. In las vegas those areas are almost always surging because they are poorly serviced...FOR A REASON..draw your own conclusions


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Kimoverman said:


> I'm a white driver, you should hear what the black passengers say about their own tribe.


TRIBE ? Oh my God ... what a blatantly racist remark ? Are you implying that black people are running around like some type of "tribe" of cannibals in the jungle ?

I think I speak for everyone here in saying that you owe the black community a public apology. And that you should resign from driving Uber because of your racist insensitive remark.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Samman said:


> I'm done


You certainly are lol


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> It's also a lie. Uber passengers don't take photos for their app. :rollseyes:


While we don't see photos, pax have told me they do give Uber photos. I was shocked when I heard this. I never was a pax, so don't know if it's true.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> While we don't see photos, pax have told me they do give Uber photos. I was shocked when I heard this. I never was a pax, so don't know if it's true.


You can upload a photograph to your Uber rider account, but you do not have to do that. I have not uploaded a photograph to my Uber rider account.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Meth is the white trailer park trash drug of choice.


We have a huge Meth problem here throughout the state. It's not just in poorer areas or "trailer trash" areas as you call it.



Another Uber Driver said:


> You can upload a photograph to your Uber rider account, but you do not have to do that. I have not uploaded a photograph to my Uber rider account.


Thank you! Just wanted to make sure it was true.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> We have a huge Meth problem here throughout the state. It's not just in poorer areas or "trailer trash" areas as you call it.
> 
> 
> Thank you! Just wanted to make sure it was true.


Meth is a big problem here amongst whites, it's epidemic in New Port Richey and Seffner. It's like how crack decimated black neighborhoods. Meth is a problem in wealthy neighborhoods, it's bad.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's a strange feeling to open the Uber app in a low-income San Francisco neighborhood and know you'll wait an eternity before a car comes your way.
> 
> Drivers don't flock to the places I frequent - San Francisco's Bayview and Hunters Point and Fillmore neighborhoods, and across the Bay Bridge in East Oakland. Add in the fact that I'm a young black man - my photo on the app is me wearing a hoodie and baseball cap - asking for a ride out of a neighborhood known for street crime, and my Uber wait times can be more than 30 minutes.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/article/Does-Uber-care-about-its-black-passengers-14982026.php


On Uber, at least, you don't see the riders picture (Florida market 100% accurate). I don't get the pickup name until I accept. 
I know the location of the pickup if my map is sufficiently zoomed out.

Now, personally, I never make pickup decisions based on where the customer is. When I have pro status that gives me duration and direction my decision is based solely on profit (not driving further to pick up than destination).

And, if I knew a market was popping (lots of pings) with minimal competition I will give it a few days to see if it is profitable. 
Short trips with toes to the curb and shorter pickup distances can be more profitable than long trips with empty returns to market. 
Frequency of tips. 
Frequency of down time to air out Marijuana odor(in my market this tends to be lower income whites FYI). 
Frequency of incorrect assumption that we are required to make multiple stops (most often without gratuity either financially or verbal gratitude). 
Traffic and complexity of roadways (are there a lot of dead end no through way roads with single choke points for getting into traffic, often without lighted intersections) common to the lesser serviced by government communities (modern design to try to "control" pass through traffic seen by drug houses but more often used for "policing")

Each of these weighs more on my decisions than color ever will.

But, then, I grew up poor and have zero concerns about bad behavior from riders of poverty communities and absolutely care about the money I make.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

TarheelGeorge said:


> It is a ridiculous article that ignores the simple and basic premise that every Uber driver is going to choose areas where they are going to be busy and most profitable like every other business would do such as restaurants and stores. I migrate to areas that are likely to get high volumes of requests from affluent pax who are prompt, polite, take long trips, and are likely to tip and give high ratings. If areas of cities are low income and high crime regions why woud any business who wants to succeed make a choice to be located there? It is just that simple.


Exactly! Who would have thunk it?

Independent contractors being independent contractors.

.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Samman said:


> Naw! I avoid hood period, shut off, ride off... cuz it an't the clean hood dude I'm worried about, it's his cousins


The worst true, authenticated Uber story I ever heard in rideshare happened in a high crime neighborhood. Gangs and young angry people with guns are no joke.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> This isn't a capitalism vs socialism thing.
> 
> You're saying don't blame the group
> I'm saying the reality is those are the only people to blame and you have to deal with that reality
> ...


Everything is about class struggle for me. This isn't some Bernie Sanders 2020 nonsense. It's not capitalism vs. socialism. It's capital vs. everyone who doesn't have it. I legitimately see all social problems as part of a class struggle that has to do with who owns capital and how they wield that power.

When I say non-capitalists I mean people with no economic power, no ownership in society, people who are adrift. Arguably most rideshare drivers are poor in this exact way otherwise more drivers would be working for their own business as capital-owners themselves. I don't want to veer too much into political chat because I'm not here to turn anyone socialist or vote one way or the other. Race plays a role in class oppression, but I really do see things first and foremost as a class conflict.

The reason why I am not into blaming groups or individuals as members of their constituent group is that I think Uber (the owner of capital) is pitting the poor and drivers (people without capital who belong to the same class) against each other. That's a problem I'm interested in solving, although not today and not in this thread.

"White trash" (really cringing at the term but I will use it here) aren't a monolith either, any more than poor black folks are. Both groups will benefit from egalitarian policies that take their economic interests seriously, since they are members of the same economic class. I am not pandering here. Uber and other companies who have a massive social impact with their policies have to treat everyone as morally equivalent.

It's all politics. It's all economics. Which brings me to &#8230;



New2This said:


> For me it's economics pure and simple. The only color I care about is green. For the right Surge I could care less your age (as long as over 18), gender, race, religion, sexual orientation or rating. I've given rides to people where the Surge was higher than their rating. At 4.0X I'd give Hillary Clinton a ride and commiserate about those goddamn Russians. I draw the line at foot massages for her though.
> 
> In the heydays of the Platinum Metals Program our market had a giant Boost map that covered a lot of S.E. D.C. (da hood) and was as high as 2.4X. Guess what. I was over there all the time. Why? Because I was making money. I went anywhere and everywhere because it was profitable.
> 
> ...


@New2This I have seen you post this before and I have a lot of respect for your opinion on it. I agree that paying drivers more will improve coverage and service quality for all people. Who pays? Hopefully Uber will just pay if they give a shit but I imagine passengers will have to pay as well, and for poorer neighborhoods, that's &#8230; tough.

There is always taking the bus again instead of Uber, but my point is that sometimes private transit is what people need and sometimes an affordable bus/train/streetcar is. No individual is entitled to private transportation, but leaving classes or regions underserved is just bad economics for everyone.

But yeah, pay drivers more, keep drivers safe. 100%.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> Aren't you saying in this statement that you see the problem -- but you yourself is also not willing to drive in the hood ?


First of all, I have stopped driving indefinitely. I drove everywhere in Colorado Springs and Denver and only turned my app off if I thought the pings would be unprofitable. I drove _everyone_ and had 85-95% acceptance. Trailer parks, low income, cheap apartment complexes, gated communities, suburbs, all of it - all races and backgrounds. Not virtue signaling here: Colorado is just easier to drive in than DC.

But if I drove again, and if I drove somewhere with dangerous 'hoods, I would only do it for appropriate pay and with assurances for safety and being able to cancel rides more easily. Perhaps counterintuitively to some non-rideshare folks, I personally would take _more_ rides with more intel about them (in particular pay), because I am the kind of driver who cares more about the bottom line than rolling the dice on unknowns. I am not afraid of poor people as individuals or as a class. Rideshare passengers are harmless most of the time. I still advocate for improvements to driver safety.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Exactly! Who would have thunk it?
> 
> Independent contractors being independent contractors.
> 
> .


John Galt is a voice actor


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> The worst true, authenticated Uber story I ever heard in rideshare happened in a high crime neighborhood. Gangs and young angry people with guns are no joke.
> 
> Everything is about class struggle for me. This isn't some Bernie Sanders 2020 nonsense. It's not capitalism vs. socialism. It's capital vs. everyone who doesn't have it. I legitimately see all social problems as part of a class struggle that has to do with who owns capital and how they wield that power.
> 
> ...


LET THEM EAT CAKE!


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

In my experience, blacks tip horribly. Black women especially. If you give me the choice to pick up Laquanda or Mary....I'm picking up Mary all day.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> LET THEM EAT CAKE!


Am I Marie Antoinette or the Revolution? I hope it's the latter, of the two. Can I be neither?


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Lol. What a silly question. No. Uber doesn't care about its black passengers. Uber doesn't care about its white passengers or its Asian passengers or its Latino passengers, etc. All Uber cares about is putting your money in their bank account. Everything they do is designed towards that end. They will say anything to sound like they're doing the right thing but then they will actually do as little as possible. Uber only cares about themselves.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> The worst true, authenticated Uber story I ever heard in rideshare happened in a high crime neighborhood. Gangs and young angry people with guns are no joke.
> 
> Everything is about class struggle for me. This isn't some Bernie Sanders 2020 nonsense. It's not capitalism vs. socialism. It's capital vs. everyone who doesn't have it. I legitimately see all social problems as part of a class struggle that has to do with who owns capital and how they wield that power.
> 
> ...


alright I get it we're going full commie class struggle.

fine.

But what's the point of even framing it like that? Our system isn't changing anytime soon 
It's like hypothesizing about how we would organize rideshare on mars. Sure we could do it but it's not the world we're living in



Cabledawg said:


> In my experience, blacks tip horribly. Black women especially. If you give me the choice to pick up Laquanda or Mary....I'm picking up Mary all day.


amazing &#129315;


----------



## Kimoverman (Oct 22, 2019)

TarheelGeorge said:


> It is a ridiculous article that ignores the simple and basic premise that every Uber driver is going to choose areas where they are going to be busy and most profitable like every other business would do such as restaurants and stores. I migrate to areas that are likely to get high volumes of requests from affluent pax who are prompt, polite, take long trips, and are likely to tip and give high ratings. If areas of cities are low income and high crime regions why woud any business who wants to succeed make a choice to be located there? It is just that simple.


Exactly &#128516; I'm looking for the ritch folks. They have the MONEY. Better chance of nice manners as well.&#129335;&#127996;‍♀



MasterAbsher said:


> That's methed up....


 They are pretty much the same feeling. Black people in white meth trailor parks and white people in the Hood. &#129318;&#127996;‍♀



DoubleDee said:


> TRIBE ? Oh my God ... what a blatantly racist remark ? Are you implying that black people are running around like some type of "tribe" of cannibals in the jungle ?
> 
> I think I speak for everyone here in saying that you owe the black community a public apology. And that you should resign from driving Uber because of your racist insensitive remark.


Black people always talk on social media about there tribe. That's where I got it from. No apology from me .it is what it is


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Several years ago, the San Francisco nuts got themselves wound up over pizza-delivery not wanting to deliver to high-crime areas. Of course they called it racism.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> alright I get it we're going full commie class struggle.
> 
> fine.
> 
> ...


Let me get back to you later on this. I have to consult with the ghosts of Marx and Hume on inductive reasoning. I will debate you on this later and probably not in this thread.



Kimoverman said:


> Black people always talk on social media about there tribe. That's where I got it from. No apology from me .it is what it is


He's not black. Don't worry about it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mbd said:


> SF is 100% liberal&#128513; so how come liberal drivers not picking up liberal pax's&#128513;


Because in reality, liberals behave similar to everyone else. They just don't know it.

However, they've been led to believe government can make us all think, and behave, in a certain way.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber doesn't accept EBT at this time.


Not even in West Virginia or Montana?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Not even in West Virginia or Montana?


Not even in Chicago and Detroit.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Not even in Chicago and Detroit.


Not even in Arkansas or Tennessee?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Not even in Arkansas or Tennessee?


..........not even in Baltimore or Los Angeles...............


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..........not even in Baltimore or Los Angeles...............


......not even in Lowell Massachusetts or Laredo Texas?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Lowell Massachusetts or Laredo Texas?


.................Lawrence more than Lowell.....................

It has been a while since I was in Laredo.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Everett "Tweakersville" Washington.






EVERETT, Wash. - The owner of ZSport auto parts store says he's tired of the drug activity and the crime surrounding his business, so he wants the world to see what is happening in Everett.

At the corner of Smith Avenue and 36th Street, three cameras perched above ZSport automotive provide a bird's eye view of a small group of homeless people who've set up camp. While the homeless camp is nothing new to people in the area, what ZSport owner Gary Watts is doing about it _is._

One of the security cameras provides a livestream for a YouTube account called "Everett Tweakers."


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

They only care about pocket they own and fill.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

That tweaker cam looks like what I saw under an overpass at Coachella last summer. Only question I have is, does she have earbuds on ?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Nothing to do with the color of skin... If your in a Hood and it's known for Hoodlum activity don't expect us to risk our lives to come scoop you up... It's that simple... Sorry but your $3 ride ain't worth my car, lively hood when u make a false accusation to save that $3, or worst case my life..

So call a friend cuz we ain't coming... In 30 mins or ever... We will be at the airport picking up a long ride with a business person who knows how to tip... That's BUSINESS.... GET OVER IT!! and get a bus pass..


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

they dont pay us we dont give a shyt its about that and safety not color of your skin


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's a strange feeling to open the Uber app in a low-income San Francisco neighborhood and know you'll wait an eternity before a car comes your way.
> 
> Drivers don't flock to the places I frequent - San Francisco's Bayview and Hunters Point and Fillmore neighborhoods, and across the Bay Bridge in East Oakland. Add in the fact that I'm a young black man - my photo on the app is me wearing a hoodie and baseball cap - asking for a ride out of a neighborhood known for street crime, and my Uber wait times can be more than 30 minutes.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/article/Does-Uber-care-about-its-black-passengers-14982026.php


Retake the pic with a Malcom X suit on or with Urckle outfit and you will be fine.



mbd said:


> It is true, if you are a black male, you will be declined by Uber/Lyft drivers. Most drivers are minorities.
> Middle East drivers - 95% of the Middle East drivers will not pick up black males in the hood .&#128513; Outside the hood, they will pick up.
> That is according to my analytics report.
> Asian drivers- Korean, Viet, Chinese drivers- nope, no chance. Analytics report says 96.2% decline rate. &#128513;
> Pakistani/Bangladesh/Indian - 97.5% decline rate , according to the analytics report&#128513;


What analytics report are you talking about? Can you link the report?


----------



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hood pickups are the most drama per passenger. If even 20% of people in an area can't ride in the car for 10-30 minutes and shut up or have a light friendly convo, I'm not going to that area. Has nothing to do with race, I pick people up of all races *every* time in safe parts of the city, I just don't pick up in the hood where people do stupid shit in my car (like sneaking in open containers and not getting rid of them when confronted about it) or are often a pain (asking to use my wifi or drive around checking houses for spouses car to figure out if their spouse is cheating and using me as a psychiatrist)

I'm out here to make money, not babysit passengers. The economics don't matter either if someone kills you, you don't get to keep the money.

Also at least around here there are a shitload of pot holes in the hood. I had to get new tires a few weeks ago bc of a pothole which wiped out a whole 2 weeks of earnings.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mbd said:


> It is true, if you are a black male, you will be declined by Uber/Lyft drivers. Most drivers are minorities.
> Middle East drivers - 95% of the Middle East drivers will not pick up black males in the hood .&#128513; Outside the hood, they will pick up.
> That is according to my analytics report.
> Asian drivers- Korean, Viet, Chinese drivers- nope, no chance. Analytics report says 96.2% decline rate. &#128513;
> Pakistani/Bangladesh/Indian - 97.5% decline rate , according to the analytics report&#128513;


Have stopped picking up in certain areas. Also, cancelling, on site if I'm not totally comfortable.



GoldenGoji said:


> The writer of the article doesn't seem to know that Uber drivers do NOT see a passenger's picture whenever a ride request comes in. We can't discriminate based on skin color, so it doesn't matter what their picture on their Uber Passenger app is.
> 
> Now in terms of locations, of course drivers will have to also think about their own safety. Why in the world would anyone drive to a place where there's a highly likely chance of getting victimized by a fake passenger? Are they saying that Uber drivers are supposed to be these extremely noble, selfless people who would sacrifice their livelihoods and safety for a couple of bucks? Uber drivers are not community service employees. We work for the money. We work to make a living. If we get injured, die, or if our vehicles get carjacked, then people who depend on us, such as our families, will be badly affected.
> 
> I believe that it is extremely unfair of people to turn this into some kind of racial issue when it's not. It's a SAFETY issue and of course, a financial issue. Will you be safe when you do business at a certain area? If it's safe, then you have to know, will it be profitable to do business there? It's not a racial issue. We are Uber drivers. We follow where the money is, as long as it's SAFE. Who wants to die for a $5 ride?


Well stated.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

was in the hood yesterday which borders a nicer area,its a bit of an island. got a few minimum fares yesterday. no incident occurred,but yet someone 1 starred me. pretty clear that those areas are not very good for drivers. i do my best to avoid them.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> You do realize of course that this wasn't Uber's idea. It's in response to the new law.
> 
> If community "A" is being shunned by community "B", community "A" needs to take a look at itself.
> 
> If in a particular community rideshare drivers have more problems with: riders that have infants with no carseats who get angry and sometimes aggressive when you have to cancel, people eating in the car, having Facetime calls at full volume the entire ride, and zero tips, it's not racist to notice that. It's not racist to want to avoid that.


Spot on.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

so let that area get its own uber drivers oh wait they cant even do that 

so who s fault is that lol stupid asses stfu already


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatOrchid said:


> so let that area get its own uber drivers oh wait they cant even do that
> 
> so who s fault is that lol stupid asses stfu already


Is it all right if I translate?

"Lower income and less predominantly white neighborhoods should get their own Uber drivers. Haha shut up."

Lower income neighborhoods have their own Uber drivers - where else do we suppose that most Uber drivers start their work days? Most Uber drivers are lower income than most of their passengers, and drivers tend to be less "white". It's not like the Uber drivers serving the country clubs and luxury hotels are typically living in gated communities. This isn't the kind of supply issue you are making it out to be.

It is well established that the reasons drivers aren't picking up have to do with perceived safety and lack of economic incentive, paired with the ability (as independent contractors) to avoid certain passengers and certain pickup spots, as well as destination discrimination in California where that information is provided.

I'll translate my statement back:

"lol uber drivers are from places they wont pick up from, give me a break"


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

no...no they don't.

or anyone else for that matter. 

/thread


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Is it all right if I translate?
> 
> "Lower income and less predominantly white neighborhoods should get their own Uber drivers. Haha shut up."
> 
> ...


Will pickup, only, where I DAMN well like. Period.

Yes, there's issues in certain parts of town, late night hours and events. How anyone else wants to categorize that is none of my business.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Everett "Tweakersville" Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When are you getting out of Seattle, it's worse then the ghetto's in Brooklyn in the 70's


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> When are you getting out of Seattle, it's worse then the ghetto's in Brooklyn in the 70's


That city is Everett. Its about 30 miles north of Seattle and about 50 miles from where I live. Its rough because Seattle was founded as a logging town and always was a blue collar city. Manufacturing, shipping and warehousing. Then Jeff Bezos created Amazon. (Microsoft is in Redmond not Seattle.) Once Amazon took over and a whole bunch tech HQ2s took over Seattle, the blue collar folks were pushed out. In Everett, if you don't work for Boeing, there's not much else you can do to make a living. Same for many of the towns and south of Seattle too. Seattle's cost of living is just a little bit below San Francisco.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> That city is Everett. Its about 30 miles north of Seattle and about 50 miles from where I live. Its rough because Seattle was founded as a logging town and always was a blue collar city. Manufacturing, shipping and warehousing. Then Jeff Bezos created Amazon. (Microsoft is in Redmond not Seattle.) Once Amazon took over and a whole bunch tech HQ2s took over Seattle, the blue collar folks were pushed out. In Everett, if you don't work for Boeing, there's not much else you can do to make a living. Same for many of the towns and south of Seattle too. Seattle's cost of living is just a little bit below San Francisco.


I've been to Everett a while back and it was not so good then, I lived in Kirkland for a bit and left for Lake Tahoe which I liked, but the So. Shore was like Everett in many ways. I love the mountains out west and maybe I'll go to Flagstaff next.
The East Coast has gotten so over priced that it's insane.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> I've been to Everett a while back and it was not so good then, I lived in Kirkland for a bit and left for Lake Tahoe which I liked, but the So. Shore was like Everett in many ways. I love the mountains out west and maybe I'll go to Flagstaff next.
> The East Coast has gotten so over priced that it's insane.


Not too many jobs in the Southwest? Otherwise I'd be there in a second! I love Arizona and New Mexico. I prefer southern AZ though. Try upstate NY. I'm looking at Poughkeepsie or midtownship NJ.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Not too many jobs in the Southwest? Otherwise I'd be there in a second! I love Arizona and New Mexico. I prefer southern AZ though. Try upstate NY. I'm looking at Poughkeepsie or midtownship NJ.


Upstate N.Y. Is getting expensive, I'll check out house prices today. I'm ready to leave Florida by the end of May. No one speaks English here in Florida, all Hispanic speaking and Middle Eastern coming here.



peteyvavs said:


> Upstate N.Y. Is getting expensive, I'll check out house prices today. I'm ready to leave Florida by the end of May. No one speaks English here in Florida, all Hispanic speaking and Middle Eastern coming here.


Also looking at Santa Fe N.M.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Upstate N.Y. Is getting expensive, I'll check out house prices today. I'm ready to leave Florida by the end of May. No one speaks English here in Florida, all Hispanic speaking and Middle Eastern coming here.
> 
> 
> Also looking at Santa Fe N.M.


Remember NM is mostly on the Res. I liked Galup the best. Albuquerque has a lot of petty crime. Midtownship Jersey is decent, if you can handle the winters.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Remember NM is mostly on the Res. I liked Galup the best. Albuquerque has a lot of petty crime. Midtownship Jersey is decent, if you can handle the winters.


The taxes in Jersey are horrendously high, tolls are a killer and traffic is miserable. I done my undergrad degree at Rutgers, swore I would never go back to New Jerky. Spelling is correct&#128540;


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Everett "Tweakersville" Washington.


why do tweakers always run around barefoot? that was hillarious - this one is too. "i like smoking crystal meth as often as possible usually on tuesdays"... :woot:






tweaker to her mom who came to pick her up. ofc she out on the street barefoot.

tweaker - "today's feed a juggalo at red lobster!"

mom - "we'll talk about that later" :woot::woot::woot:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

got a p said:


> why do tweakers always run around barefoot? that was hillarious - this one is too. "i like smoking crystal meth as often as possible usually on tuesdays"... :woot:


They are so high they don't feel anything they walk on. I think both these women are "broken."

Seattle has become an epidemic of homeless and drug addiction. Just watch the first few minutes of this video to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> When are you getting out of Seattle, it's worse then the ghetto's in Brooklyn in the 70's


What's sad is that girl looks like she could be beautiful. Hopefully she kicks the habit before it kicks her.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> What's sad is that girl looks like she could be beautiful. Hopefully she kicks the habit before it kicks her.


Tweakers usually are found in prison or dead before they kick the habit.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

it's bc it's a NIMBY city. they say they care so much, but it's because it's not in their neighborhood so they vote for lawmakers that tell cops to stand down. they could care less if it's not in their neighborhood, now that it is they don't know what to do. back the cops and lawmakers they had previously called "nazis" and get the city clean but look like the liars that they are (they say they care but could care less, NIMBY) or continue to lie and let their cities go down the tubes, even in their neighborhoods and around their businesses.

same happened in chicago i believe it was jan 1st 2017. some guy got shot by a cop so they told the cops not to go after gangsters. homicides doubled or actually i think the stats say they tripled the following year. the irony is BLM caused the change and now more black people get murdered bc most of the escalated violence as a result of lax cops happened in black neighborhoods.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Why don't you retake a photo without the infantile hoodie and oversized baseball cap, and maybe then you'll get a shorter response time.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Use this as your profile pic,
> and change your name to Lily White.
> View attachment 403005


Would get an uber there so fast


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

OG ant said:


> I don't why they are making this a race issue when this is more of a safety and location issue.


Everything's about race now don't you know. And everyone's a victim. We're supposed to take our lives in our hands just so some snowflakes don't get their feelings hurt.


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

mbd said:


> Take your pic out and go with your last name and tip 1$. Don't put Lil, Dr, T, or Bank as your first name. That is a 100% decline.
> I got 100% AR,I know how the ping sequence works &#128513;
> Use female friends/ wife/ sister/ mothers App. Few of the brothers do that at night.


 Beg too&#128548;. Just playing but that's allot to do to get a ride your going to pay for.



Diamondraider said:


> This brain dead alleged "journalist " read the diversity numbers for Uber's workforce, and like a true California SJW, he conflated that to drivers. You'd think he would have heard about a little law called AB5 which highlights the fact that drivers do NOT work for Uber.
> 
> Uber's employees are 10% black.....I believe more than 50% of Uber drivers are Brown/black.
> 
> ...


Funny how a swarm is now buzzing around this forum. Saying and doing weird things.
But don't worry okay.&#128076;&#128077;&#128064;


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If i was ubering full time, i'd avoid the hood. The risk of 1*s for free rides and false complaints is just too high.

At the cab company we get so many runners and other fail to pays that we have an extensive list of folks who have to pay BEFORE the cabs wheels turn.

The sheer number of folks who have screwed me over to make it on the list have taught me to always trust that list.

Simple reality is that cabs avoided those areas for a reason. Which is something that these people pulling the race card fail to understand.

Other cab drivers call me a crazy **** for _actually working the hood_.

I call myself crazy for doing it.

"Why does it take so long to get a cab out here?"

"Cause this area has a lot of shady customers who try and or succeed in screwing us over, also a lot of short fares and grocery runs"

"That's not my fault"

"Nope, and notice that i'm actually working out in _Crime Hills_ late night like the lunatic i am. So don't complain to me"

Yeah, when your neighborhood gets the nickname Crime Hills and you wonder why the cab drivers avoid it?

Honestly i'm more likely to work the hood in a taxi than i would be on uber/lyft. The managers know that if I get a complaint for being racist that it is BS and will file the complaint and do nothing with it. That just leaves me with the 1/10- 1/20 chance of getting screwed over. And to that well... it happens.

Truth of the matter it's less risky for me to work the hood in a taxi than it is for me to do it on uber/lyft. There's no risk of getting fired over a bogus complaint.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Is it all right if I translate?
> 
> "Lower income and less predominantly white neighborhoods should get their own Uber drivers. Haha shut up."
> 
> ...


Ok but here's my translation:

I'm retired with one of those figures that have a number and let's say 6+ zeros behind it in a retirement account... live in a very well off subdivision and I'm QUITE WHITE and promise I'm not picking up anywhere near these hoodlum laden neighborhoods so stop assuming. I'll just let you in on a secret... sorry ass people equal sorry ass service and nothing about a $3 ride and a false accusation or a gun in my face to steal my car excites me so trust me those people are going to need to get a bus pass. Cuz it's just not worth it...and thus I'm not going there....

Oh that wasn't PC enough for you.... how bout... I'm sorry I have other obligations.. I won't be picking you up..

Is that better?


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's a strange feeling to open the Uber app in a low-income San Francisco neighborhood and know you'll wait an eternity before a car comes your way.
> 
> Drivers don't flock to the places I frequent - San Francisco's Bayview and Hunters Point and Fillmore neighborhoods, and across the Bay Bridge in East Oakland. Add in the fact that I'm a young black man - my photo on the app is me wearing a hoodie and baseball cap - asking for a ride out of a neighborhood known for street crime, and my Uber wait times can be more than 30 minutes.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/article/Does-Uber-care-about-its-black-passengers-14982026.php


Maybe the "journalist" should take up part time job driving for Uber in the hood in his spare time, he will be hailed as a hero.. or carjacked.. either way it's an underserved market which needs attention. maybe take his talents international to Somalia next.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

iheartsubarus said:


> Maybe the "journalist" should take up part time job driving for Uber in the hood in his spare time, he will be hailed as a hero.. or carjacked.. either way it's an underserved market which needs attention. maybe take his talents international to Somalia next.


Probably get deactivated for low ratings or for false complaints of DUI in short order...

That would make a great story,

Journalist goes undercover as an uber driver and gets deactivated for false complaints...


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

I have no issues picking up from black or any other color neighborhoods, BUT....I have a problem picking up ANYONE that I feel could be a threat to my safety, regardless of where they live. I once gave a ride to a black UPS driver that drove Uber part time. He told me about a neighborhood he got called to that’s notorious for drug dealing. Parked in front of the house waiting on his passenger and the neighbor next door came out with a gun asking WTF he was doing in front of his house. Told him he was an Uber driver waiting on his passenger and the guy accused him of staking out his neighborhood. The passenger came out and told the neighbor to back off, that was his ride. UPS dude said he no longer picks up from that neighborhood. Can’t call it racist when a black dude won’t pick up from a particular black neighborhood.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> Can't call it racist when a black dude won't pick up from a particular black neighborhood.


While the exact example you are describing about doesn't sound explicitly racist, non-white people can say or do racist things. No one gets a pass for bigotry.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

The more I see the title of this thread the more it pisses me off... I'm so damn sick of people pulling the race card .. how bout make something of yourself and stop blaming the white man for your ignorance... As if... It's like me saying the black man has held me back from being a great driver because they always use Lyft and take short rides... Wtf as if.... Take responsibility for your shyt.... 


Steps off of tree stump.... Thank you very much....


----------



## Chapar Kanati (Mar 10, 2018)

I try to avoid picking up in high crime areas and usually go offline. If it's a slow night I'll stay online but I'll definitely take passenger rating into consideration. But yes the high crime areas in NYC are usually predominantly black neighborhoods that are known for trouble and high rate of driver deactivation due to false complaint. Why would a driver knowingly take that chance?


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's a strange feeling to open the Uber app in a low-income San Francisco neighborhood and know you'll wait an eternity before a car comes your way.
> 
> Drivers don't flock to the places I frequent - San Francisco's Bayview and Hunters Point and Fillmore neighborhoods, and across the Bay Bridge in East Oakland. Add in the fact that I'm a young black man - my photo on the app is me wearing a hoodie and baseball cap - asking for a ride out of a neighborhood known for street crime, and my Uber wait times can be more than 30 minutes.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/article/Does-Uber-care-about-its-black-passengers-14982026.php


Have you not been reading this forum? UBER DOES NOT CARE ABOUT ANYONE.

Geez .......


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> While the exact example you are describing about doesn't sound explicitly racist, non-white people can say or do racist things. No one gets a pass for bigotry.


Excuse me if I'm mistaken, but reading your posts and replies recently, I get the impression you celebrate diversity by insisting everyone be the same. Smh


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Excuse me if I'm mistaken, but reading your posts and replies recently, I get the impression you celebrate diversity by insisting everyone be the same. Smh


Well, you are incorrect. Look up what egalitarianism is and how it works as a political philosophy.

Edit: am I being unfair here? Egalitarianism is the dominant way of thinking in the United States. Basically: every person should have equal moral consideration, regardless of any differences they may have. This is what almost all of us believe. It's written into the Constitution and most of the laws in this country. If you are misrepresenting my belief in this as some sort of argument that "everyone is the same", that isn't my problem.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's a strange feeling to open the Uber app in a low-income San Francisco neighborhood and know you'll wait an eternity before a car comes your way.
> 
> Drivers don't flock to the places I frequent - San Francisco's Bayview and Hunters Point and Fillmore neighborhoods, and across the Bay Bridge in East Oakland. Add in the fact that I'm a young black man - my photo on the app is me wearing a hoodie and baseball cap - asking for a ride out of a neighborhood known for street crime, and my Uber wait times can be more than 30 minutes.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/article/Does-Uber-care-about-its-black-passengers-14982026.php


Strange
How Uber Drivers From these Neighborhoods
Seek other Neighborhoods to serve.
All in the interest of profit.

Must be Ubers Low Rates.

Perhaps " Surge" would help.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Well, you are incorrect. Look up what egalitarianism is and how it works as a political philosophy.
> 
> Edit: am I being unfair here? Egalitarianism is the dominant way of thinking in the United States. Basically: every person should have equal moral consideration, regardless of any differences they may have. This is what almost all of us believe. It's written into the Constitution and most of the laws in this country. If you are misrepresenting my belief in this as some sort of argument that "everyone is the same", that isn't my problem.


I was mainly referring to your self described preference for socialism. You said you prefer it, but did not want to discuss in that thread.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's a strange feeling to open the Uber app in a low-income San Francisco neighborhood and know you'll wait an eternity before a car comes your way.
> 
> Drivers don't flock to the places I frequent - San Francisco's Bayview and Hunters Point and Fillmore neighborhoods, and across the Bay Bridge in East Oakland. Add in the fact that I'm a young black man - my photo on the app is me wearing a hoodie and baseball cap - asking for a ride out of a neighborhood known for street crime, and my Uber wait times can be more than 30 minutes.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/article/Does-Uber-care-about-its-black-passengers-14982026.php


Been driving for 5 years, Uber has photo's of the PAX? Must just be in CA?


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Uber doesn't have pax photos. Another SJW looking for something to @@@@@ about.


Right. The Uber rider name you see might not be the person you're picking up anyway, they ordered for someone else.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's a strange feeling to open the Uber app in a low-income San Francisco neighborhood and know you'll wait an eternity before a car comes your way.
> 
> Drivers don't flock to the places I frequent - San Francisco's Bayview and Hunters Point and Fillmore neighborhoods, and across the Bay Bridge in East Oakland. Add in the fact that I'm a young black man - my photo on the app is me wearing a hoodie and baseball cap - asking for a ride out of a neighborhood known for street crime, and my Uber wait times can be more than 30 minutes.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/article/Does-Uber-care-about-its-black-passengers-14982026.php


This is what surge and the ratings system are supposed to help with. But the problem is the companies take most of the surge now and the rating system is almost meaningless since they allow the passengers to manipulate it.

Also it is not about race at all for me. However, I really don't like getting false reports from desperate people claiming I was drunk so that they can get a refund for their ride so that they can afford to go to work again tomorrow. In lower income areas that kind of thing is more common. It sucks but I'm just being real -- I myself live in a low income area.

Also I will take people from the "hood" if I am in the mood and in the day but NO I am probably not going to do it if it is 3:30am. But I've done taxi and worked those areas for years. I've also been robbed at gunpoint twice by knife and gun so I think earned the right to decide whether I want to do it or not. If anyone thinks this is wrong then let them get robbed with a gun to their head first before speaking about it...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> They are so high they don't feel anything they walk on. I think both these women are "broken."
> 
> Seattle has become an epidemic of homeless and drug addiction. Just watch the first few minutes of this video to see what I'm talking about.


Tampa bay is giving Seattle a run for meth capitol Title.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In one night I got screwed over twice (not paid on short fares) and I kicked third out after asking him to pay before the ride and he couldn’t (he wanted to go about 15 miles)

one night I was victimized by people committing theft of services twice and I refused service to another who only begged me for a free ride when I asked him to pay before giving him a ride. it would have been a third...

Too much blame is put on the transportation providers for being racist. 

not enough blame is put on the hoodlums who make our lives so miserable we stay out (or want to stay out) of the hood.

had I provided explemplary customer service the way these equal rights people would want me to I’d get screwed over much more often than I do. if I had wanted to I could have made 2 police reports last night. Did I? No half because there’s no point and half because it’s not worth the time...

do you think these papers would approve of us keeping lists of phone #s of people with a documented history of non payment and demanding all their fares being paid before the ride?



I actually refuse folks service (after they can’t pay up front when I demand it) far more often then I get screwed over.

And asking for payment up front can prevent a non payment and just turn it into a profitable transaction. I can only guess how many times people would have pulled this if I hadn’t done this so often.


well in any case... cab drivers are racist from negative experiences.

my time on the board has told me that Uber drivers are going the same way. The cab drivers just have already had years to find this out.

Am I part of the problem?

No I actually drive people in the hood. I give them the benifit of the doubt on low Dollar trips and I get burned from time to time.

And you know what?
Most of the folks who I make pay up front totally get why I do it.

“your only making me do this because your picking me up in crime hills arnt you?” She says while laughing.

“no I assure you if you wanted to go to Crime hills from Disney I’d make you pay up front there to” I reply.

I mean come on... 

If you live in the hood are you really going to leave your door unlocked?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I live in Da Hood and I won't turn on my app until I'm at least 25 miles away from it.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm still not convinced that there is an incredibly poor, ghetto area in the bay area. Where the pax are nothing but trouble.
> 
> At least nothing close to what I've heard described in other states. There is no specific location that I had troublesome pax over the other. So I'm still picking up from wherever the next ping takes me &#128578;


Could always wear a MAGA Hat while driving..... I bet that would mix things up!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Could always wear a MAGA Hat while driving..... I bet that would mix things up!


I'd have to punch myself in the face.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I live in Da Hood and I won't turn on my app until I'm at least 25 miles away from it.


I never pictured u as a "hood chick"

*Your currently one of my top 5 recruits for my RIDE OR DIE*, but u have time to think about it. &#129300;

You can bring VIFL with u. ❤

#mostprestigiouscliqueinamerica


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I never pictured u as a "hood chick"
> 
> *Your currently one of my top 5 recruits for my RIDE OR DIE*, but u have time to think about it. &#129300;
> 
> ...


You know who's thread this is


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> I never pictured u as a "hood chick"
> 
> *Your currently one of my top 5 recruits for my RIDE OR DIE*, but u have time to think about it. &#129300;
> 
> ...


Well I'm from Brooklyn, but I'll be honest. I'm from the "good" part of Brooklyn. Bensonhurst. Although I had many friends that lived in the South Bronx and Jackson Heights and hung out there often (much to my parents's dismay.)&#128551;&#128545;

I live in the Seattle area for now, and if you know Seattle, it's one of the most expensive places to live in the US, so yes, I live 30 miles south of Seattle in a lower class area, blue collar, no tech, and just a gun shot echo away from Da Hood.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You know who's thread this is


Damn it :i'm mad: .
I never even looked who the OP was, now I can't even delete my post cuz you quoted me and now my digital footprint is in the thread of one of my arch nemesis


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> A lot of black and brown rideshare drivers today express openly that they completely avoid going to high crime and predominantly black neighborhoods. I don't have a complete set of solutions.


You are correct, the solution is not as simple or black and white (no pun intended) as many would presume.

The simplified solution of liberal elites tends to be to volunteer the services of their working class counterparts to serve high crime areas, while they sit on their soapboxes revelling in how politically correct it makes them feel.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Let’s include every ethnicity. Native American, Asian, Black, White, Italian, Middle Eastern, Indian, Irish. I guess what I’m trying to say is the only color Uber sees is the color of green which is money. Every human that comes in contact with Uber is mistreated. Male and Female as well.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Let's include every ethnicity. Native American, Asian, Black, White, Italian, Middle Eastern, Indian, Irish. I guess what I'm trying to say is the only color Uber sees is the color of green which is money. Every human that comes in contact with Uber is mistreated. Male and Female as well.


So uber doesn't discriminate.

One point for uber ✔


----------



## Devil’s Advocate (Jan 29, 2020)

I don’t think you’re asking the right question. It’s not if Uber cares about black passengers, it’s more of the drivers caring about their safety.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I don't think you're asking the right question. It's not if Uber cares about black passengers, it's more of the drivers caring about their safety.


His statement is an insert from the article.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I thought you were a white guy from NYC.


He has bi coastal disorder.


----------



## RetiredArmyGuy (Dec 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber doesn't accept EBT at this time.


&#129315;


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

For some reason me and black people got on especially well and they tipped me at a higher rate then white people


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

Black women are the worst tippers. I mad an excel spreadsheet when I first started out to see where tips were coming from. Older white men almost always tip and black women are the worst. I one star every black woman now so I never get matched with them....easy peazy. If I accept a ride that is short AND is named Laquanda or Laquicha or Ebony.....that gets a cancel. I feel like it's not racist because I am just trying to make the most money for my business.


----------



## Johnny562 (May 1, 2019)

Its not that Uber doesn't care about black passengers (LOL). Its really up to the drivers and I've been in some rough neighborhoods in L.A that I will never go back to. If I know I'm dropping someone off in a bad area, I go offline until I'm free and clear from that area.


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Blacks dont tip and leave you a 1 star. As a driver when I pick up white passengers I get complimented that they finally get picked up by an "American" and get even bigger tips. Truth


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I call it “holy crap a white guy” response to seeing me.

I’m under no illusion that white guys are the extreme minority of cab/Uber drivers around here.

English speaking white guys?

even smaller group lol...


----------



## Anonymousdude (Feb 14, 2020)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> You do realize of course that this wasn't Uber's idea. It's in response to the new law.
> 
> If community "A" is being shunned by community "B", community "A" needs to take a look at itself.
> 
> If in a particular community rideshare drivers have more problems with: riders that have infants with no carseats who get angry and sometimes aggressive when you have to cancel, people eating in the car, having Facetime calls at full volume the entire ride, and zero tips, it's not racist to notice that. It's not racist to want to avoid that.


Those reasons are exactly why I avoid those areas and certain people. Makes rideshare driving a total joke (almost like you're playing a game) when you're already being paid less than minimum wage and you top of off with disrespectful people with no manners for you and your car.

it's a culture thing. Culture needs to change.



Hardtime said:


> Blacks dont tip and leave you a 1 star. As a driver when I pick up white passengers I get complimented that they finally get picked up by an "American" and get even bigger tips. Truth


I agree. Even low income white people say thank you and talk nice to you, and even tip at least $1 or $3 dollars. As a Hispanic I love picking up white people.


----------

